# Noise reduction plugins for LR ?



## rjalex (Apr 22, 2010)

Are there noise reduction plugins akin to those found for Photohsop (NN, Noiseware etc.) ? Seen a nice video from the makers of Noise Ninja about setting up NN as an external editor for LR http://www.picturecode.com/videos/NNandLightroomH264Small.mov but is there something more integrated ?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## areohbee (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing more integrated.

Lightroom doesn't support image processing plugins like Photoshop does - its a parametric editor, and image data is not exposed to plugins, unlike Photoshop which is a pixel editor and does expose image data to plugins. Lightroom 3's noise reduction is really good though - I never use external noise reduction anymore, unless I happen to be editing externally for other reasons anyway.

Have you put Lightroom 3b2's Noise Reduction through its paces yet?

Rob


----------



## wblink (Apr 22, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9636.msg651'7#msg651'7 date=1271933'46]

Lightroom doesn't support image processing plugins like Photoshop does - its a parametric editor, and image data is not exposed to plugins, unlike Photoshop which is a pixel editor and does expose image data to plugins. [/quote]

This info is totally new for me.
Would you mind to (try) to explain it a bit to me?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 22, 2010)

Willem, Peter Krogh has a very good explanation of Parametric image editing here: http://www.dpbestflow.org/image-editing/parametric-image-editing.


----------



## rjalex (Apr 23, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9636.msg651'7#msg651'7 date=1271933'46]
Nothing more integrated.

... snip ...

Have you put Lightroom 3b2's Noise Reduction through its paces yet?
[/quote]

thanks Rob. No I am working with LR2 2.7 and having little spare time I am a bit afraid of working with a beta programs possibly having to reconcile different catalog formats later on.

Ciao Bob


----------



## areohbee (Apr 23, 2010)

[quote author=rjalex link=topic=9636.msg65185#msg65185 date=1272'18514]
I am a bit afraid of working with a beta programs possibly having to reconcile different catalog formats later on.[/quote] I admire your restraint. - It should be released fairly soon anyway.

Take care,
Rob


----------



## matonanjin (Apr 28, 2010)

[quote author=areohbee link=topic=9636.msg651'7#msg651'7 date=1271933'46]
snip...
Lightroom 3's noise reduction is really good though - I never use external noise reduction anymore, unless I happen to be editing externally for other reasons anyway.

Have you put Lightroom 3b2's Noise Reduction through its paces yet?

Rob

[/quote]

How would you say LR3 NR compares to DPP? Anymore, most of my NR is done with DPP preprocessing. I've got Imagenomic NoisePro plug in and rarely use it.


----------



## areohbee (Apr 28, 2010)

[quote author=matonanjin link=topic=9636.msg65585#msg65585 date=1272463533]
How would you say LR3 NR compares to DPP? Anymore, most of my NR is done with DPP preprocessing. I've got Imagenomic NoisePro plug in and rarely use it.
[/quote]
I'm not familiar with DPP, but I think Lightroom's noise reduction is as good as Imagenomic & Noise-Ninja, although not applyable locally in beta 2 (rumored that it may be a local option in the final release).

A few people on the Adobe forum have pointed out some anomalies with it, but I haven't experienced them, and they may be resolved by final release anyway.


----------

